# Eclipse - WebProject auf Server schieben (subclipse?)



## anp (28. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

folgendes Vorhaben:
ich möchte zum einen mit JSPs und Servlets an einem WebProject lokal arbeiten (Dateien erstellen/ändern/testen mit dem lokal installierten Tomcat), zum anderen möchte ich dann und wann das Projekt auf einen Webserver hochladen, auf dem ebenfalls ein Tomcat läuft.

Bisher erstelle ich immer eine .war-Datei durch umständliches geklicke über den Export-Wizard und lade diese per FTP-Programm auf den Server. Genau dieses Szenario würde ich mir gerne ersparen bzw. optimieren. Irgendeine Idee dazu?

VG


----------



## foobar (29. Mrz 2009)

Mit Eclipse WTP kannste doch deine Anwendung automatisch deployen lassen oder was verwendest du?


----------



## anp (29. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

hab einfach nur Eclipse EE verwendet, da war das nötigste schon installiert. Habe jetzt aber WTP draufgeschmissen, sehe aber immer noch keine Möglichkeit, das Projekt auf einen externen Server zu schieben. Habt ihr Tipps? :/

VG


----------

